# New school year has started



## MakeLemonade (Jul 21, 2016)

My kids are officially in 6th and 4th grade!! Woot! Off to a fantastic start early so we can take off the high holidays in October.

We have a few more things coming in the mail for he curriculum but honestly I was tired of summer so we are back in school mode!


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

MakeLemonade said:


> Off to a fantastic start early so we can take off the high holidays in October.


"high holidays in October"? The only holiday I know of in October is Halloween. What holidays are you talking about?


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Probably Yom Kippur and Rosh Hashanah.


----------



## MakeLemonade (Jul 21, 2016)

SLFarmMI said:


> Probably Yom Kippur and Rosh Hashanah.


YesRosh Hashana begins nightfall of October 2 and ends the nightfall of the 4th. Yom Kippur starts he night of the 11th and ends the night of the 12th.

We also have the festival of Sukkot in October too.


----------



## MakeLemonade (Jul 21, 2016)

Kids are enjoying school which helps a lot. They are very excited for the fair this week which helps them with journal writing


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

MakeLemonade said:


> YesRosh Hashana begins nightfall of October 2 and ends the nightfall of the 4th. Yom Kippur starts he night of the 11th and ends the night of the 12th.
> 
> We also have the festival of Sukkot in October too.


Sukkor -- that's the one with the booths right? I seem to remember friends talking about a holiday where they decorate a booth and I thought it was in the fall.


----------



## MakeLemonade (Jul 21, 2016)

SLFarmMI said:


> Sukkor -- that's the one with the booths right? I seem to remember friends talking about a holiday where they decorate a booth and I thought it was in the fall.


Feast of the Tabernacles yup... we eat n the Sukkah


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I miss the days of my daughter ripping open th Calvert School box that had everything she'd be studying for that school year. It was always an exciting day when it arrived.
Have a great homeschooling year!


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

I think I mentioned to you in a pm that we always schooled through the summer and then took off Sept. 1 to Nov. 15. Nov 14th is my DD's birthday, so we would start our school year the following day. We did this for the same reason you're getting an early start. We were taking so much time off in the fall for Jewish holidays that it just made more sense. We also took 2 weeks off at Passover. One week for the holiday and the week before so I could get all the cleaning done. It worked for us.

I'm going to miss homeschooling.


----------



## MakeLemonade (Jul 21, 2016)

Elffriend said:


> I think I mentioned to you in a pm that we always schooled through the summer and then took off Sept. 1 to Nov. 15. Nov 14th is my DD's birthday, so we would start our school year the following day. We did this for the same reason you're getting an early start. We were taking so much time off in the fall for Jewish holidays that it just made more sense. We also took 2 weeks off at Passover. One week for the holiday and the week before so I could get all the cleaning done. It worked for us.
> 
> I'm going to miss homeschooling.


*hugs* I've decided we'll just not do any school in October! It's easier. Maybe one or two days here or there but pretty much we're taking the month off. We'll school through December completely to make up for it I think also.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

That's wonderful. We also school year round to allow for breaks that better fit our family calendar. When we want to take a couple of weeks (or more) off, it does not hurt our progress so we don't have to stress about it - be it due to planned events or unplanned emergencies.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

We took the month of Feb off......

I miss the smell of new books......I love that smell!!!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Smells are so powerful. I did not like school when I was little but every little thing is crystal clear to me now. The smell of the new battleship gray floor paint and shellac on our desks comes back to be in a flash when I get a whiff of those smells that say "back to school." I want kids to love school no matter where. All the best to them.

L'Shanah Tovah on the trail


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bret said:


> Smells are so powerful. I did not like school when I was little but every little thing is crystal clear to me now. The smell of the new battleship gray floor paint and shellac on our desks comes back to be in a flash when I get a whiff of those smells that say "back to school." I want kids to love school no matter where. All the best to them.
> 
> L'Shanah Tovah on the trail


I went to elementary school in a great old brick three story school. I can still remember the smell of mittens and scarves drying on radiators. And the chalkboards.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> I went to elementary school in a great old brick three story school. I can still remember the smell of mittens and scarves drying on radiators. And the chalkboards.


Yep...a strangely sweet not-pleasant smell

"Near and far..."


----------

